# Black Creek in Walton County



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The crappie bite is still on but slow. Took me six hours to catch 12 crappie and one bream. All caught on minnows with gold #6 hook.


----------



## kilntime (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice sac-a-lait,and ancient ruler.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL! You noticed, the ruler that is! I'm headed back out there today but if the wind picks up like predicted it might mess things up for fishing with bobber. In this spot they don't seen to bite as well with the bobber jumping around. May have to do go the bottom without float.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats a awesome mess of crappie! Probably the best eating freshwater fish around! Congrats


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

TG&Y, nice!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It was bound to happen sooner or later. I got skunked today!!!! My buddy caught one really nice sac-a-lit, two other small keepers and two little warmouth. Myself. I missed one bite and that was it.
It was a big contrast from yesterday, breaking ice to launch and taking a nice catch, to today with high wind, mild temps, and little catch. 
The wind was almost howling even on Black Creek. It was hard to control the boat. We fished 8:30 to 1:00, then gave up. 
We stopped at Copeland's on 331 and learned the speckled trout have been doing really well all over the place. Will give the carppie hole a rest and hit the specs next week.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

excellent, your one of the few pensacoleans that can target crappie and succeed at it, u got more crappie right there then i think i have ever seen in front of me..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Back to Black Creek today. Planned to fish specks and reds at river(s) mouth and Choctawhatchee Bay, but had some minnows left over from last week. We launched at the Black Creek Lodge. The catch was 18 crappie, 3 warmouth and one keeper bass. They came from the same area as last week. 

The catch on specks and reds was zero. Did not get a single solitary bit for nearly 4 hours of fishing. 

We encountered an elder gentleman at the landing when we got back. He had 7 really whopped shellcrackers caught in Black Creek.

The creek and river waters are really clear.


----------

